
I built a webapp that finds/sorts/previews video game news by number of views - kafe
https://newsbrute.com
======
kafe
I tried to follow the self-promotional guidelines, so I hope I'm in the clear.

Just to add more context, I built it in AngularJS w Java and Google App Engine
backend.

"Okay, you built an aggregator, who cares".

I getcha. I try to do a couple things differently. I thought that a lot of
content-heavy sites sucked, so I wanted to try to make a decently fast one
with javascript. I sort the articles by "relative popularity" (how many views
did this article get vs a normal article on that site?), which I get by doing
some simple math on data I get through the Feedly dev API. This lets me sort
articles from different sites next to each other, despite the sites having
vastly different viewcounts.

I also show a slick (heavily truncated) preview on click of an article, which
lets you see if you're actually interested in something before following the
link back to the content creators. The mobile view is pretty good too, so
check it out while you're pooping.

There are a lot of challenges to a content-heavy site in javascript, like
RSS/Google crawling not working out of the box. Honestly it probably wasn't
worth the effort, but here we are :)

Any comments / criticisms are welcome. In particular, I think the layout of
the front page could be improved, but I can't pinpoint how. I don't like how
the articles look like little "sticky labels", if you get me.

